# Crystals



## Mrs_W_ (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone use crystals for fertility?

If so can you recommend which crystals to use. I've heard moonstone is for fertility but I'm not 100% sure on this


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

I haven't heard that but I have a moonstone necklace my late grandma gave me. Think I might start wearing it!   xx


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi I've looked into this and have heard of several crystals which are supposed to be good for fertility. I've got moonstones, rose quartz, carnelian, chrysoprase, moss agate, smokey quartz and garnet. Most threads/sites particularly focus on moonstone and rose quartz, and they're both beautiful too.


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi,

I've just found this: http://www.natural-health-for-fertility.com/healing-gemstones.html

xx

/links


----------



## bluepumpkin (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes that's one of the sites I used. Also a website called crystals and jewellery, it has a fantastic a-z of hundreds of crystals and what to use them for.


----------

